

Brute force way to prevent the "Terminate Batch job (Y/N)?" prompt - raphar
http://www.xs4all.nl/~itsme/projects/misc/patching-cmdexe.html

======
daeken
I'd hardly consider binary patching to be "brute force". Definitely
unconventional, but clever and very, very cool.

------
jrockway
Nice. I just use bash on Windows instead.

~~~
hernan7
Which bash do you use? I get the "batch job" message about half the times I
ctrl-D a Cygwin bash.

~~~
jcmhn
I switched to the cygwin urxvt a few months back and I've not seen a single
"batch job" complaint on ctl-D since.

(As an added bonus I get the best terminal emulation compatibility since...
well, since ever)

